# wireless in 8.0



## inux (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, I installed from 0 to 7.2 In the version of FreeBSD from 8.0. To 7.2 during the installation I was able to configure the wireless network easily with the 8.0 tells me that the instal not predict whether sysinstall and do not try to configure the stores. I wanted to know if someone has done and how you solved the problem While I am new to FreeBSD as a wireless connection using static addresses hello.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 30, 2009)

What?


----------



## inux (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, when I install the connection does not address how to set up stores


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but are you using some type of translation service? Your first post contains English words, but no real English sentences. In other words: no one knows what you mean.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, think so too, because both 'ciao's were translated as 'hello' instead of 'hello' and 'goodbye'.


----------



## inux (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry are not practical in English yes I'm using a translator.
I installed FreeBSD 8.0 last night from a CD I did the same steps to configure the wireless network that I have done with the installation of 7.2 will not start but I have only this problem?
Now tell me if the translation is better thanks hello


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

Any error messages? What wireless card? How is it configured?


----------



## inux (Dec 31, 2009)

and the wirless usb r-link, in 7.2 I used sysinstall static IP configuration after installation was fine. With the 8.0 I tried to configure during the installation it says it is not possible, after finishing the installation there riesco.potete give me a hand?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you aware of this?


----------



## inux (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks did not know:e


----------

